# White Automotive TCM



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I was just wondering if this would be a worth while upgrade? I have read around about how the Predator already does what this TCM does but I also know that the predator does not have any TCM support for the GTO. I know the Predator reduces the engine torque managment but there is also Transmission torque management isnt there? If anyone has any experiance with this please let me know. 

2005/2006 GTO Performance TCM's


----------

